# Arturia V Collection 7, now with Synthi, CZ1, Mellotron, and updated B3



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 25, 2019)

https://www.arturia.com/products/analog-classics/v-collection/overview#en

I don't think this was announced at the recent Synthplex show?

I look forward to checking it out tomorrow, and especially seeing if the Mellotron can compete against sample-based products.

I also own a CZ1 plug-in by a one-off developer. Possibly that's what this is, as Arturia sometimes folds in small-developer efforts such as with Martinic's VOX and Farifsa. Although, here they specifically say CZ101 and CZ1000 vs. CZ1.


----------



## Banquet (Apr 25, 2019)

Sounds interesting but the upgrade price is too much for me. It's almost as much as I paid for the whole of V6. Do they include upgrades in sales?


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 25, 2019)

Most vendors don't discounts bundles or upgrades. I haven't logged in to check my own upgrade price yet. If it's high, then the decision will be based on quality vs. what I already have. I use Mellotron a fair amount, but have been happy with G-Force's version.

I think I also have an EMS Synthi from a small developer whose name escapes me at the moment but who also did a Roland vocoder emulation and a number of other interesting synths.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 25, 2019)

Worth the upgrade from V5 to V7 at $199?



Banquet said:


> Sounds interesting but the upgrade price is too much for me. It's almost as much as I paid for the whole of V6. Do they include upgrades in sales?


Upgrade from V5 to V6 was offered at $99 at least once, maybe multiple times. Almost went for it a few weeks ago. Now wondering if they added enough to make it worth going to V7.


----------



## Banquet (Apr 25, 2019)

I'm getting 199 euro for the upgrade. I paid about 220 euro for the complete V6 in the Black Friday Sale. I'd jump for 100 euro, but 199 is too stiff for me (especially with a Spitfire Spring Sale hopefully coming, and lots of other nice deals on offer at the moment)


----------



## Banquet (Apr 25, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Worth the upgrade from V5 to V7 at $199?
> 
> 
> Upgrade from V5 to V6 was offered at $99 at least once, maybe multiple times. Almost went for it a few weeks ago. Now wondering if they added enough to make it worth going to V7.



That's the same price I got for V6 to V7 (unless I'm missing something - 199 - going up to 299 after intro offer) It sounds like they have further offers though, so I'll wait and see


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 25, 2019)

Banquet said:


> That's the same price I got for V6 to V7 (unless I'm missing something)


My offer says it's for anyone owning a version of the Arturia V Collection.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 25, 2019)

I have a real Synthi and would love to compare, but the incredibly-low download speed is a buzz kill!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 25, 2019)

Yawn. Not anything there worth the upgrade price for me, even when it goes on sale for $99 eventually.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 25, 2019)

I will wait. Imagine what the future will bring.


----------



## Ruchir (Apr 25, 2019)

Very unimpressed with the upgrade price from V collection 6. Arturia, you can do better than this!


----------



## Wally Garten (Apr 25, 2019)

Hmm. I have a $300 offer as a prior Arturia customer. 

I've thought about the V Collection many times but never quite pulled the trigger. I already have a million organs, pianos, Moogs and mellotrons, so I think I'd really only be in it for the weirder vintage synth recreations: the Fairlight, the Buchla, the DX7, the SEM, the Modular, and now the Synthi. Any user comments on those instruments?

In particular, any opinions on the interface of the DX7 clone? I've never liked Dexed or FM8 and would love an FM synth with a nice interface.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 25, 2019)

DX7 is awesome, including its sound. Very authentic, but also capable of going in new directions.

FM7 was pretty good, but FM8 went in a different direction and permanently broke backward timbral compatibility with old DX7 (and related) sounds, due to a decision NI made regarding stereo and a few other factors that can't fold down to where you can ever quite match the sounds as you could with FM7. So I let go of that and accepted it for what it is, which is a very good modern FM synth that is sort of in between a TX816 and an FS1r.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 25, 2019)

Also have $299. User offer and struggling as current Analog Lab 4 user. 
So much great content already. Including a few great Soundbanks: Floyd Tribute, Tangerine Tribute, Vangel Tribute. 
Do other Analog Lab users still find Arturia 5 Collection 7 of solid incremental value ?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 25, 2019)

Wally Garten said:


> any opinions on the interface of the DX7 clone? I've never liked Dexed or FM8 and would love an FM synth with a nice interface.



You can decide for yourself. The DX7, as well as all the V series synths and Pigments, can be downloaded for free from the Arturia site. They work for 20 minutes at a time, after which you need to restart them. You can't save and load your own patches. Otherwise they are full-featured.

As an owner of a DX7 for over a decade, I continue to be disappointed by the Arturia clone. It's a beautiful interface, but I can't get sounds I like on it. I actually get more of the old DX feeling from soft synths that recreate classic DX7 sounds using samples, including ones by UVI. Not as much control, but the sounds I want to hear. 

But I will keep demoing and maybe I'll warm up to it.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 25, 2019)

My Analog Lab from 3 to 4 is free. Surprised.


----------



## YaniDee (Apr 25, 2019)

kitekrazy said:


> My Analog Lab from 3 to 4 is free


So is mine..but to update it and most of the other synths, it deletes any 32 bit versions ( I have both 32 and 64). I can understand not updating the 32 bits, but why delete them?.
Installed Analog Lab 4..it has several hundred less presets, and adds 19 CZ presets with a bright green banner saying "buy more sounds". Some of my expansions are gone. It has a "stage mode" which I don't need,
And now I can't open any projects using the 32 bit dll.
Another case of "less is more"


----------



## Fleer (Apr 25, 2019)

Analog Lab 4 has only 4 Mellotron presets. Three other new instruments (CZ, Synthi and Pigments) each add 20 or so, for a total of only 61 added presets from Analog Lab 3 to Analog Lab 4. 

Definitely less generous than the Analog Lab 3 upgrade was, adding over 1500 presets to the ones in Analog Lab 2, and including all presets of every V Collection 6 instrument. Those are still present in Analog Lab 4, but the newly added instruments from V Collection 7 are seriously underrepresented. 

On the bright side, more effects and better live / layer action.


----------



## YaniDee (Apr 25, 2019)

I have the entire V 6 collection, so why should there be less sounds? Also, I don't see a "get more sounds" button for more free expansions.


----------



## puremusic (Apr 25, 2019)

Less presets? A get more sounds button? Hmm. Maybe I'll hold off up clicking that update button until what exactly is going on gets cleared up. I don't use the 32-bit stuff though.


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 25, 2019)

puremusic said:


> Less presets? A get more sounds button? Hmm. Maybe I'll hold off up clicking that update button until what exactly is going on gets cleared up. I don't use the 32-bit stuff though.



Plus disappearing expansions. Holding off clicking the update button sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 25, 2019)

Arturia have stated that any owners of previous V collections should have an upgrade price of $199, but there are some glitches in their system that are still being worked out. So if you are seeing $299 either hold tight or get in touch with their support.

As well as Analog Lab 4, I also got the v2 update of B3 for free as a V Collection 5 owner. That sounds outstanding - I tend to default to NI’s Vintage Organs for these chores but this does sound noticeably better.

There’s also some free preset packs you can download in the built-in shop for AL4.


----------



## idematoa (Apr 26, 2019)

AL4 is good enough ! 

Well, I'm thinking about upgrading from version 6 to 7... 
See you


----------



## idematoa (Apr 26, 2019)

FYI, Audiofanzine [FR] broadcasts live video presentation of the product V Collection 7 around 12:30 (French time, of course)
https://fr.audiofanzine.com/


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 26, 2019)

Just had a go at the Synthi emulation, and I like it very much! I still prefer to use the real thing (because I like to play with the pins), but this is really close to the spirit and sound possibilities of the original. My only beef is that, with the addition of built-in FX, and especially, built-in envelopes, there are fewer limitations, which actually takes away from the unique, and very musical experience of using an old (limited) synth.


----------



## lumcas (Apr 26, 2019)

Ruchir said:


> Very unimpressed with the upgrade price from V collection 6. Arturia, you can do better than this!



Agree 100% but this isn't surprising and they will do better. Vote with your wallet and wait it out. The upgrade price will be $99 during Black Friday or Xmas sale, trust me. Now the question is - do I want it now or just cheaper?


----------



## wst3 (Apr 26, 2019)

Arturia is an interesting outfit!

I started with version 4 of the collection, upgraded to version 5 in an instant, waited to upgrade to v6, but overall glad I did.

I don't care for their pianos, electric pianos, or organs - then again I'm not a big fan of combo organs to start. But I do like their synthesizers - I don't think they are dead-on emulations, but they are really good at getting the idea across, with some interesting additions.

I use their Synclavier, Fairlight, and Buchla instruments because, well, I always wanted them and now I have them (sorta!) I'm sure I overused them at first, but I think I have that under control.

I use the CS-80, Prophet, Matrix 12, and Jupiter a lot, the first is interesting, and I used the other three a lot BC (before computers). I think they are really good. I like u-He's Prophet a lot too, and I do miss Pro-53. All different animals, all cool.

I probably use Wayoutware's TimewARP 2600 most of the time, but sometimes I use the Arturia. Same goes for their Mini (I prefer gForce Minimohnsta), their modular (I'm really enjoying the Softube modular), their SEM (just bought the one from Plugin-Alliance, so the jury is out), and their B3 - although I don't have a favorite B3 right now.

The rest I've actually stashed away so that they are not scanned and don't crowd my plugin list. Too much of a weenie to delete them though<G>!

Overall I give Arturia pretty high marks for their emulations. But I never really liked the CZ family, I find it difficult to believe that anyone can top the gForce Mellotron, and I don't know quite what to make of the Synthi. So an upgrade is a ways off for me.

But if someone needed a broad collection of really good synthesizer emulations I think the collection is a great starting point.


----------



## mixtur (Apr 26, 2019)

YaniDee said:


> So is mine..but to update it and most of the other synths, it deletes any 32 bit versions ( I have both 32 and 64). I can understand not updating the 32 bits, but why delete them?.
> Installed Analog Lab 4..it has several hundred less presets, and adds 19 CZ presets with a bright green banner saying "buy more sounds". Some of my expansions are gone. It has a "stage mode" which I don't need,
> And now I can't open any projects using the 32 bit dll.
> Another case of "less is more"


Odd, mine are still left in the 32 bit plugin folder. Perhaps because my Arturia center says I have both v6 and v7 installed?


----------



## YaniDee (Apr 27, 2019)

mixtur said:


> Odd, mine are still left in the 32 bit plugin folder


But can you load them? I only updated Analog Lab from 3 to 4 as a test, but even though the dll for AL 3 is there, it doesn't load..


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 27, 2019)

I’ll just drop this here. Arturia’s on a roll (see Microfreak and Mutable Instruments) when it comes to pissing people off:

https://www.muffwiggler.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=210623&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## idematoa (Apr 28, 2019)

*100% Arturia : Pigments, Moog & Mellotron*
*








*


----------



## CarlLofgren (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm also getting 199 but I'm finding it hard to resist a virtual Casio in my computer. Adding your own sounds to a Mellotron is really cool. The B3 v1 was good enough for me and the Synthi feels like something that works 100 times better as hardware. But the Casio... wow. Just wow.

Dear SynthGod in Heaven. Please inspire Arturia to make some Ensoniqs. If I would have a virtual EPS/ASR/Mirage I would be so damn happy.

/C


----------



## mixtur (Apr 28, 2019)

YaniDee said:


> But can you load them? I only updated Analog Lab from 3 to 4 as a test, but even though the dll for AL 3 is there, it doesn't load..


I can´t actually try as I´m on a 64-bit only environment, but the installer left them there for sure. 
The file dates are March 21 2019, but only have Analog Lab 3 (obviously). Maybe they should have been deleted but wasn´t for some reason.


----------



## dpasdernick (Apr 28, 2019)

I bought V6 last year and like it very much. But the $199 upgrade to V7, considering the instruments don't interest me, is too steep.

Arturia, please consider the following as VI's

1) Ensoniq SQ-80 (and be able to load the sequences and songs as well)
2) Enosoniq VFX
3) Ensoniq TS-12
4) Oberheim OB-8
5) Roland JD-800
6) Yamaha TX-816 (Not to be confused with the TX-81Z)
7) A Korg Wavestation where the screen can resize so that humans can read it.)


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 28, 2019)

Not sure they can do the OB-8. Wasn't G-Force the one that developed one a number of years ago and was blocked from releasing it? Wish I could remember why that specific synth requires different clearance than the rest.

I'd personally rather seem them try another stab at Brass. I think they did it from scratch each time, but it's now been a really long time since the last time they tried for success in acoustic instrument modeling.


----------



## nordicguy (Apr 29, 2019)

dpasdernick said:


> I bought V6 last year and like it very much. But the $199 upgrade to V7, considering the instruments don't interest me, is too steep.
> 
> Arturia, please consider the following as VI's
> 
> ...


Wiki says "The JD-800 combines sample playback with digital synthesis".
To recreate, they would need Roland licensing/permission supposedly?

Re: Yamaha TX-816, isn't stacked DX7?
Wouldn't be easy to reproduce using, e.g., stacked free Digital Suburban Dexed (or DX7 V of course)?
But yes, this would be less convenient.


----------



## dpasdernick (Apr 29, 2019)

nordicguy said:


> Wiki says "The JD-800 combines sample playback with digital synthesis".
> To recreate, they would need Roland licensing/permission supposedly?
> 
> Re: Yamaha TX-816, isn't stacked DX7?
> ...



I agree on the Roland samples but Arturia somehow licensed the Fairlight library. Also Eric Persing just added D-50 samples into omnisphere so there's that. 

Also yes, the TX 816 is just 8 DX7's so Dexed would work with some sort of wrapper? 

I have a Yamaha MODX 88 and it allows me to layer 8 FM sounds at a time. It is blissful.


----------



## nordicguy (Apr 30, 2019)

dpasdernick said:


> I agree on the Roland samples but Arturia somehow licensed the Fairlight library. Also Eric Persing just added D-50 samples into omnisphere so there's that.
> 
> Also yes, the TX 816 is just 8 DX7's so Dexed would work with some sort of wrapper?
> 
> I have a Yamaha MODX 88 and it allows me to layer 8 FM sounds at a time. It is blissful.


Re: Eric Persing, note that he's the guy who formerly did the samples/programmation of the D50 and that he surely have a privileged relation with Roland.
But let’s guest that Arturia surely'v got some "ressources"...
Re: Dexed/wrapper, I own Blue Cat Audio's PatchWork and while I never "emulated" a TX 816 using Dexed (or DX7 V for that matter), I'm sure that one could make some pretty interesting patchs considering all what's doable using PW (going crazy with routing/fx, etc.).
If ever there's something you'd like me to experiment using those units, just let me know, that'd be my pleasure.


----------



## dpasdernick (Apr 30, 2019)

nordicguy said:


> Re: Eric Persing, note that he's the guy who formerly did the samples/programmation of the D50 and that he surely have a privileged relation with Roland.
> But let’s guest that Arturia surely'v got some "ressources"...
> Re: Dexed/wrapper, I own Blue Cat Audio's PatchWork and while I never "emulated" a TX 816 using Dexed (or DX7 V for that matter), I'm sure that one could make some pretty interesting patchs considering all what's doable using PW (going crazy with routing/fx, etc.).
> If ever there's something you'd like me to experiment using those units, just let me know, that'd be my pleasure.




Hi NordicGuy!

i'm not familiar with Patchwork. A while back I had an Akai controller which contained a piece of software that allowed you to stack up to 8 VST's (i think it was 8). I loaded up 4 DEXED instances and created some beautiful layered sounds. I can get lost all day long just layering sounds. The best part is to layer, pan and detune and rinse and repeat!

I'll take a look into Patchwork. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## gpax (Apr 30, 2019)

dpasdernick said:


> 3) Ensoniq TS-12



Oh, the memories.


----------



## dpasdernick (Apr 30, 2019)

gpax said:


> Oh, the memories.



I still have a TS-12. Plus a Mirage and an EPS-16 Plus. More disks and the wires than guy needs but the nostalgia is bliss.


----------



## HeliaVox (May 1, 2019)

I would love to see a modern version of the Ensoniq transwave sound. I remember when I was first starting out in electronic music, how I drooled over the Ensoniq stuff, but never able to afford it. Now, 30 years later with the exorbitant used prices on Ensoniq gear, I STILL can't, lol.


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 1, 2019)

Kurzweil V.A.S.T would be fun. But good luck getting past the patents on that one.


----------



## artomatic (May 1, 2019)

Not an Arturia owner. But I do like retro sounding synths, incorporating them on current tracks.
I listened to a few demos of different models from their site and find them actually good!
I'm wondering, to those who own this, is it worth $399?


----------



## dpasdernick (May 1, 2019)

artomatic said:


> Not an Arturia owner. But I do like retro sounding synths, incorporating them on current tracks.
> I listened to a few demos of different models from their site and find them actually good!
> I'm wondering, to those who own this, is it worth $399?


Artomatic,

I waited until Black Friday and got the V6 bundle for around $250 but I did already own a couple of the instruments and did receive a discount. I love these synths. Especially that they are not just samples like the uvi and ik multimedia instruments. The interfaces are excellent and they add in some cool bonus features. 

Even at 400 bucks there's a lot of music in the bundle.

Happy shopping!

Darren


----------



## artomatic (May 2, 2019)

dpasdernick said:


> Artomatic,
> 
> I waited until Black Friday and got the V6 bundle for around $250 but I did already own a couple of the instruments and did receive a discount. I love these synths. Especially that they are not just samples like the uvi and ik multimedia instruments. The interfaces are excellent and they add in some cool bonus features.
> 
> ...





Many thanks for the feedback!
I do have a couple of UVI Vintage Synths but I love that there are a lot more synths with V7 for the money. 
Will pull the trigger before the intro price expires, me thinks.


----------



## YaniDee (May 2, 2019)

HeliaVox said:


> I would love to see a modern version of the Ensoniq transwave sound


How about this?

https://www.jrrshop.com/jrr-sounds-vfx-analog


----------



## JPQ (Nov 9, 2019)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> I’ll just drop this here. Arturia’s on a roll (see Microfreak and Mutable Instruments) when it comes to pissing people off:
> 
> https://www.muffwiggler.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=210623&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0



is pissing also to Mutable Instruments? i care Mutable Instruments more and i want know if Arturia doed something bad for Mutable Insturments i going avoid Arturia stuff.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 21, 2019)

As a package of synth emulations, it's hard to beat Arturia. If you already have other synth emulations you want, and don't "need" more, then there's no need for Arturia. If you already have synth emulations or just synths in general you want, then Omnisphere completes the circle, so to speak. I don't particularly love the Arturia emulations, but I do like them.... just not enough to purchase them.

Unless you do hybrid scoring, I wouldn't recommend Omni as your first soft synth, that's for sure! That said, it is certainly capable of being your only soft synth.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 21, 2019)

Have had Omni for years .... added Analog Lab which has cool amount of complementary content. 
Finding tough to now get V Collection, despite its' strengths .....


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jan 13, 2020)

Although it was introduced in the previous V6 update, I finally started using the Buchla a few weeks ago, and am finding it perfect for glitchy electronic drums that sound dynamic, original, and cut through the mix without getting muddy in a dense instrumentation context. Apparently the Buchla was always known for this.


----------

